# carnival ecstasy



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

the carnival ecstasy in port elizabeth yesterday - she is en route to durban - not sure what she would be doing in these waters - other than maybe to pick up crew from other ships - she looks to be in a sorry state though - she diffidently way off her normal cruise area


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Back in the 60s most of them looked shabby. Time and paint is all it takes. Problem now is the crews are too small for washing down and then painting these monsters.

I said years ago that every cruise ship should have a nuclear 'mulsispray'... as on warships. Every morning say 0400, tell passengers do not leave your door open, leave your valuables inside the cabin etc. Turn a valve and spray the whole ship, upper decks, balconies etc. Would save a fortune on manpower. Even help in you caught a small fire on a balcony. 

The ship is bringing crew members home... India, Philippines etc.

Covid 19... for the future, sanitize the ship... from the outside!


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks more like a redundant cattle carrier. Only the lifeboats give it away as a passenger ship. There will no doubt be many more surplus to requirement cruise ships looking like this in the next few years.

John


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

One wonders if the "Mate" on the Carnival Ecstasy knows how to make a punt from 6 oil drums and a few dods of wood. He may get stains on his Mess Undress (not the usual stains). Perhaps the Office is not supplying expensive paint.
I'm buying shares in Alang.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Quite a lot of cruise ships are collecting a specific set of nationalities from several ships and then taking them to their home country, one ship from the Philippines to India comes to mind. I would presume this is easier and cheaper to arrange than trying to get thousands of people to whatever that country is by flying them during lockdown. The problem then becomes how do they get off that ship as has happened in the Philippines itself where the authorities will not let the crew off the ship/s. Some cruise companies have stopped crew pay because their contracts have ended but the crews cannot actually get home. Catch 22. I would not have thought there were enough South Africans within the Carnival Group to justify a specific trip like this. This particular ship may be one of the first to go because she has very few balconies and in an industry that will struggle to recover post Covid she will be less desirable.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds like we are getting back to the old days on the coast of Inja. Work passage out. Transfer to coastal trade for the duration and work your passage back at the end. Take the risk out of Covid and put it back with the Clap where it belongs.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Engine Serang said:


> One wonders if the "Mate" on the Carnival Ecstasy knows how to make a punt from 6 oil drums and a few dods of wood. He may get stains on his Mess Undress (not the usual stains). Perhaps the Office is not supplying expensive paint.
> I'm buying shares in Alang.



Sure he knows. He also knows he has enough of sailors to do the work and enough mechanics and welders in the workshop to weld the parts together. The 2/E has the same problems... trying to get his mess kit cleaned.

Shares in Alang? Time that scrap business was opened up at UK Yards. Hghh Tech scrapping... as they did with COSTA CONCORDIA in Genova. For these type ships it will be a buyer's dream. Prices will drop.


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*crew off cruise ships*



Tony Selman said:


> Quite a lot of cruise ships are collecting a specific set of nationalities from several ships and then taking them to their home country, one ship from the Philippines to India comes to mind. I would presume this is easier and cheaper to arrange than trying to get thousands of people to whatever that country is by flying them during lockdown. The problem then becomes how do they get off that ship as has happened in the Philippines itself where the authorities will not let the crew off the ship/s. Some cruise companies have stopped crew pay because their contracts have ended but the crews cannot actually get home. Catch 22. I would not have thought there were enough South Africans within the Carnival Group to justify a specific trip like this. This particular ship may be one of the first to go because she has very few balconies and in an industry that will struggle to recover post Covid she will be less desirable.


in reply to your comment - there are thousands of south africans that have and always will work on cruise ships - hence there is a need for ships like the ecstasy to call in local ports - for the record - she has been one of several that have called along our shore in the past few months - with just that in mind - they normally only call in for bunkering - this image just caught my eye due to the lack of maintenance on her


----------



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Shares in Alang? Time that scrap business was opened up at UK Yards. Hghh Tech scrapping... as they did with COSTA CONCORDIA in Genova. For these type ships it will be a buyer's dream. Prices will drop.


You are dead right about high tech scrapping , it is a business opportunity just waiting to be grabbed. The coming world downturn will see a huge glut of redundant shipping. The green lobby are in a handwringing quandary; dumping the pollution problems on third world countries is ethically bankrupt, but when a proper business proposal is put forward to do the job properly here, the locals howl and protest till the proposers give up.
In my opinion, shipbreaking is in dire need of internationally agreed controls, and fast.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Old Se Dog said:


> in reply to your comment - there are thousands of south africans that have and always will work on cruise ships - hence there is a need for ships like the ecstasy to call in local ports -


Once HAL vessel left CapeTown for bunkering then headed for Manila to put their Filipino crew ashore. They also had some crew from Mauritius. Mauritian? Anyhow, they wanted to drop them off. Nope. The local authority would not allow them to land.

If there were any suspect of virus on board, then fine, but the ship is 'clean' and no Covid19 on board.


South Africans on cruise ships. Most that I have seen are casino or run the 'art actions'.


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Did ABLE UK at Hartlepool attempt to carry out ship dismantling only to be thwarted all the time by local pressure groups and the council?


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Could be on her way to a Singapore Dry-Docking


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Fred,

Here is from a contact in the office:




"Veendam is in South Africa area right now, en route to Indonesia & Philippines for crew to debark. Eventually she and several other ships will end up in Labuan, Malaysia very close to Brunei. We are hoping to get some ships back into service later in the year."


'SOME'..... back in service later in the year.

Stephen


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Would suggest following:

1. Stretch extra section: different paint/substrate prep.
2. Hull door: interior rust on seal/opening.
3. O/BD discharge.
4. Mooring points, wet hawsers/cables.
5. Hull door, same as 2.
6. Not sure, additional deck, similar to 1.? Just poor housekeeping?

Looks "war weary"!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Carnival Ecstasy is now in her 30th year in service. Several of the Carnival ship are nearly at the end. More recent ships are being refitted to keep them being up to date. Most of them, following are being renamed as a 'second life'.

If they want them for service they will simply get them some quick fix maintenance. Carnival are usually kept spotless. You miss a week with the crew and time to do it... it shows. 

On top, Carnival have now ships coming on line. The new MARDI GRAS will be taken out of the yard about September and then the second ship will be out early January.

Stephen


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

NINJA said:


> Did ABLE UK at Hartlepool attempt to carry out ship dismantling only to be thwarted all the time by local pressure groups and the council?


Able UK did eventually dismantle some of the ghost ships, then a French Aircraft carrier and the last I heard were scrapping North Sea platforms.


----------



## mrcruisine (Oct 10, 2010)

Tony Selman said:


> Quite a lot of cruise ships are collecting a specific set of nationalities from several ships and then taking them to their home country, one ship from the Philippines to India comes to mind. I would presume this is easier and cheaper to arrange than trying to get thousands of people to whatever that country is by flying them during lockdown. The problem then becomes how do they get off that ship as has happened in the Philippines itself where the authorities will not let the crew off the ship/s. Some cruise companies have stopped crew pay because their contracts have ended but the crews cannot actually get home. Catch 22. I would not have thought there were enough South Africans within the Carnival Group to justify a specific trip like this. This particular ship may be one of the first to go because she has very few balconies and in an industry that will struggle to recover post Covid she will be less desirable.


Great post, the big problem is that no one will let them off and crew change and with most borders closed they cant fly them home either. Not just cruise ships either all 80,000 ships worldwide and about a million seafarers are stuck on ships, real issue no person is much bothered about. There are some 20 cruise ships anchored in Manila by all accounts and many crews undergoing quarantine but still cant get off and go home.


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Carnival Valor has just anchored on the edge of the Torbay limit .. in Lyme Bay.


----------

